# Goretzka



## 7vinte (8 Ottobre 2017)

Avete visto che cavolo di gol ha appena fatto?! 
È fortissimo. Da prendere a Ogni costo


----------



## Schism75 (8 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Avete visto che cavolo di gol ha appena fatto?!
> È fortissimo. Da prendere a Ogni costo


Lo stiamo dicendo da mesi, ma a quanto pare non si può fare.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Avete visto che cavolo di gol ha appena fatto?!
> È fortissimo. Da prendere a Ogni costo



Non male... di tacco, con effetto, spalle alla porta.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Ottobre 2017)

Ne ha fatto un'altro


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Ottobre 2017)

È un mostro di centrocampo, da noi sarebbe subito idolo e capo del centrocampo.. ma purtroppo sembra irresoluto tra Bayern, Real Madrid e Barcelona.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Ottobre 2017)

Ha appena segnato. Mezzala 4 gol in 8 partite. Fenomenale


----------

